# Kommunikation zwischen 2 CPU 315



## alfi2 (11 Februar 2010)

Erklärung:
2 Container ca 400m vonereinander entfernt
In jedem Container befindet sich eine cpu 315 mit 10 Analog Ein und Ausgängen,64 Digitaleingängen und 32 Digitalausgängen und ein Touchp.10zoll.(MPI)

Es werden zwischen den Cpus max. 30  Ist und Sollwerte von Frequenzumrichtern und ca 20 byte an bit-informationen hin und her geschaufelt.

Busleitung wird wahrscheinlich in Kabelwanne oder Rohr verlegt (Förderbandstrasse)
Einsatz Wüstengebiet. Gewitter dürften kein grosses Thema sein .

Diskussion derzeit: welches Bussystem ,LWL oder normale Buskabel,
Betriebssicherheit (Umgebungsbedingungen, Hitze,Staub) 
Preis spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle.

Bin dankbar für Ideen und Erfahrungen

alfi2


----------



## Deltal (11 Februar 2010)

Bei 400m =  LWL.


----------



## Woldo (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Bei 400m kannst du den Bus bei Verwendung eines Profibuskabel mit 500k laufen lassen. Ich würde aber LWL verwenden. Damit hast du auf jeden Fall weniger Probleme (Potentialausgleich, Überspannungsschutz).

Gruß Woldo


----------



## o_prang (11 Februar 2010)

Ich würde LWL bevorzugen. Wobei Du natürlich (theoretisch) bis zu 1000m als Kupfer benutzen kannst.

Eine Alternative könnte noch Funk sein. Es gibt einige Systeme am Markt, mit denen Du gut und sicher Daten übertragen kannst. Die Sendefrequenz sollte hier aber nicht 2,4GHz sein. Sondern so Richtung 900MHz. Dann ist die Reichweite höher und nicht so anfällig.


----------



## Deltal (11 Februar 2010)

Ich bin jetzt mal von einer CPU mit nur einer Schnittstelle und Globaldatenkommunikation ausgegangen..



> *Maximale Leitungslänge eines MPI-Subnetzes:
> *Die maximale Leitungslänge in einem MPI-Subnetz beträgt 50m bis zu einer Baudrate von 187,5 kBaud bei nicht potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen. Zwischen Teilnehmern mit potentialgetrennter MPI-Schnittstelle kann die Länge eines Leitungssegmentes maximal 1000m betragen, wenn die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 187,5 kBaud nicht überschritten wird.
> Die Teilnehmer mit potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen sind alle S7-400 und S7-300 CPUs, bei denen sich die MPI-Schnittstelle auch auf PROFIBUS umstellen lässt (integrierte MPI/DP-Schnittstelle).


Quelle


Für Profibus würde ich einen DP/DP Koppler einsetzen.

Wenn die CPUs PN (Ethernet) Schnittstellen haben würde ich diese Benutzen. (+LWL)


----------

